# which brakes



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

was thinking of upgrade my front brakes on my r32 gtr and as im not financialy able to buy ap what is a good set for the money any body with something different fitted cheers


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

K-sport 330 or 356 depending on wheelsize...< half the price and not a million miles away in terms of performance.


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

have they got a website do you know m8


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

try apex performance, they stock them. Think its Apex Performance Parts welcome page or similar.


----------



## Jimboj (Sep 14, 2008)

I put the k-sport 356mm kit on mine and they not too bad tbh not been on track yet tho.


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

is it worth fitting r33gtr brembos are they much better than my standard ones cheers


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

tbh id go for something bigger than 33/34 brembos matey

i went from 33gtr brembos to ap 6 pots and wow id never go back!

what kind of budget are you on?

sometimes cracking deals come up on here!


----------



## zakiidin (Nov 22, 2006)

ive got D2 6 pots on mine to replace the stock R32 gtr front brakes. it came with the calipers,pads,rotor,brake lines... it cost me around sgd2400 including delivery. here's the link mate.

http://www.d2racingsport.com


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

I went for 330 disk, 8 pot k-sport up front, not too bad tbo, worth a try if you dont wanna spend double that on other brand makes. They scrub the speed of pretty dam well :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

we use the 356mm 8pot Ksports on our TimeAttack R32 GTR. They are very good.

Had a slightly sticky piston or two at the start of the season, but cleaned them up and back to tip top 

We've run both Ferrodo DS2500 and Carbotech XP10's on them. Cant fault them yet.

Just a pity they have gone up in price as I want a set of the 330's for the Impreza


----------

